# Jailbreak ipod touch!!!



## fandipod (27 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir mon ipod touch mais j'ai regardé hier soir pour jailbreaker mon ipod touch. Mais je me suis renseigner au bahu et on ma dit qu'il fallait éviter de jailbreaker les ipod touch 16 et 32GO!!!! est ce que c'est vrai ou pas ? 

Merci de me répondre très rapidemment afin de pouvoir utiliser les applications de l'iphone!!!! Merci bonne fin de journée.


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

Ouf.... j'ai répondu rapidement....


----------



## fandipod (27 Juin 2008)

Mais tu n'as pas répondu à mon message!!!


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Mais tu n'as pas répondu à mon message!!!


 
A ton message si ! à ta question : non !


----------



## Meitek (27 Juin 2008)

non maintenant c'est possible on peut tous les jailbreaké mais je suis pas sur que je puisse te donner la reponse dans ce post
fait une petite recherche sur google tu trouvera tres vite. moi le mien 16go jailbreaké je sait pas combien de foi avec tt les firmware donc tkt si tu sui bien les indication y'aura pas de probleme ^^


----------



## fandipod (28 Juin 2008)

merci d'avoir répondu a mon message je viens de jailbreaker mon itouch c'est super!!! Merci beaucoup et a la prochaine!!!


----------



## ipapy (9 Juillet 2008)

heu, en fait ca te done quoi de plus de jailbreaké un ipod touch ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2008)

ipapy a dit:


> heu, en fait ça te done quoi de plus de jailbreaké un ipod touch ?



Ça permet d'ajouter des applications supplémentaires tout simplement.


----------



## ipapy (9 Juillet 2008)

ok merci


----------



## fandipod (9 Juillet 2008)

Moi je te conseil de le jailbreaker car c'est vraiment super et il n'y a aucun risque pour itouch et en plus tu as plein d'applications qui sont vraiment super!!!!! Je te le conseille!!!!

@+


----------



## majorlefou (9 Juillet 2008)

Salut, désolé mais je m'accapare ton post en demandant si le fait de jailbreaker est identique a celui de mettre la maj? 

merci d'avance


----------



## fandipod (9 Juillet 2008)

Écoute je ne sais pas trop, mais le jailbreak de ton itouch va te permettre d'obtenir  les mêmes applications de l'iPhone sauf bien sur le téléphone. Je te le conseille vivement et surtout si tu as besoin d'aide pour jailbreaker ton iTouch contacte moi par message privé.

Voilà, mais par contre ne fait pas n'importe quoi avec mon adresse!!!! Merci d'avance!!!!!!


----------

